# Installationsproblem, brauche Hilfe

## drhyde

Grüsse,

ich habe mir nun auf meinem 2ten PC Gentoo installiert, bzw. versucht (bin dabei). Nun hab ich ein Problem und weiß nicht weiter, da Gentoo neu ist für mich.

Ich bin nach dem Installtionshandbuch gegangen, bist zum Step 

```
6.b. Portage konfigurieren

Portage-Tree updaten

Sie sollten nun Ihren Portage-Tree auf den aktuellsten Stand bringen. emerge --sync macht dies für Sie. 

Befehlsauflistung 6: Portage-Tree updaten 

# emerge --sync

(Wenn Sie ein langsames Terminal verwenden, wie einige Framebuffer

oder eine serielle Konsole, dann können Sie die --quiet Option hinzufügen um

den Vorgang zu beschleunigen)

# emerge --sync --quiet

Wenn Sie sich hinter einer Firewall befinden, die rsync-Verkehr blockiert, können Sie emerge-webrsync benutzen, welches einen Snapshot herunterladen und installieren wird. 

Falls Sie gewarnt werden, dass eine neue Version von Portage verfügbar ist und Sie aktualisieren sollten, sollten Sie dies nun mit dem emerge portage Befehl tun.
```

ging alles gut. Jetzt kommt hier die Meldung :

```
!!! Error: the <sys-app/portage-2.1.4_rc1 package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

For more information about [color=red]Blocked Packages[/color], please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked
```

ich habs versucht mit 

#(chroot) livecd / #emerge pretend    OHNE Resultat da kam dann

```
Calculating dependencies |

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "pretend"
```

In dem Handbuch find ich auch nix wie ich nun vor gehen kann ;( Soll ich nun die Installation abbrechen und besser eine 0815 Distribution installieren ? Oder hat jemand von Euch ein Ratschlag, hab den Rechner jetzt in diesem Status stehen lassen. Wäre echt dankbar für Hilfe.

MfG drhyde

----------

## s.hase

 *drhyde wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> !!! Error: the <sys-app/portage-2.1.4_rc1 package conflicts with another package.
> 
> ...

 

Ist ja auch ganz logisch oder, da steht nichts von "emerge pretend" sondern "emerge --pretend". Uns so alleine ohne weitere Optionen wird das auch nicht funktionieren. Wo genau bist Du jetzt, bei einem "emerge --sync" wird der Fehler wohl nicht kommen oder? Sonst sollte Dir genau der Link aus der Fehlermeldung weiterhelfen.

Du solltest Dir vielleicht noch einmal genau die Portage Doku angucken: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1

----------

## drhyde

Grüsse,

nein hatte es oben nicht geschrieben, aber auch die Variante mit "emerge --pretend" hat nix gebracht, ja logisch wie Du schon sagst, wenn man da nicht den Plan hat steht man ganz schön auf dem Schlauch, deshalb habe ich ja nach dem deutschen Handbuch Schritt für Schritt installiert.

So das war Abschnitt 

6.b. Portage konfigurieren 

Portage-Tree updaten

und er brachte die Warnung, die hier erwähnt wird :

Falls Sie gewarnt werden, dass eine neue Version von Portage verfügbar ist und Sie aktualisieren sollten, sollten Sie dies nun mit dem emerge portage Befehl tun.

Danach habe ich dann "emerge portage" gemacht. Darauf hin folgte die Error Meldung von oben. Und nein der Link der Fehlermeldung half nicht, da steht auch nix genaueres leider, ausser das man notfalls einen Bug melden soll -:(. 

Ok ich denke das ist für einen Gentoo (Linux) Anfänger wohl nix oder? Vielleicht sollte ich doch wieder SuSE, oder wie zuletzt Debian installieren. Wobei SuSE wollte ich eigentlich nicht mehr.

Ziel war mir einen kleinen Heimserver zu basteln, auf dem Apache2, Samba laufen sollte und vieleicht dann noch ein FTP Server, aber das ganze scheint sich schwieriger zu erweisen wie ich es erwartet hatte. Ok ich danke Dir auf jeden Fall erst mal, werde noch ein wenig Dokus usw. lesen und bisschen versuchen, wenn das nicht hilft erst mal wieder wechseln und mich erst mal gründlich belesen. Dachte die Grundinstallation sei einfacher und lernen könnte man dann auf laufendem System *träum* :).

MfG drhyde

----------

## manuels

 *drhyde wrote:*   

> ..., aber auch die Variante mit "emerge --pretend" hat nix gebracht, ...

 

Das soll auch den Fehler nicht "reparieren", sondern nur eine Liste von Paketen ausgeben. Poste die mal, dann können wir schauen, welches Paket da blockt.

----------

## Masterle

zu 99% Bash  :Smile: 

----------

## drhyde

Grüsse,

das ist ja das Problem er meldet keins, sondern es kommt diese Meldung.

Calculating dependencies | 

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "pretend"

Aber nun egal, will Euch als Anfänger nicht auf den Zeiger gehen, hab die Installation abgebrochen, weil der Rechner so in dem Zustand nicht die ganze Nacht laufen soll. Werde es Morgen (Heute) vielleicht noch einmal mit einer Neuinstallation versuchen, denn Problem ist ja wenn sich derartige Probleme schon wärend der Installation des Servers ergeben, wie soll es dann erst mit der Endkonfiguration und Wartung werden *lächel* ?!

Bin da immo ziemlich desmutiviert was die Freundschaft von mir und Gentoo an geht. Glaub da muß ich noch viel lesen. Hatte eben gedacht nach der Handbuch Anleitung würde das hinhaun, aber Fehler beim Ablauf sind nie auszuschliessen. Schätze das ist einfach noch eine Baustelle zu groß für mich.

Danke an Euch alle für die nette Hilfe.

MfG drhyde

----------

## Vortex375

Was du hättest eingeben müssen war:

```
emerge --pretend portage
```

Die Option "--pretend" bewirkt, dass das angegebene Paket (hier: "portage") nicht wirklich installiert wird, sonder emerge stattdessen anzeigt, was es installieren würde.

Dabei zeigt es dir auch an, falls es Probleme wie Blocker gibt.

Eine Neuinstallation wird wohl nicht viel helfen, da vermutlich der selbe Fehler wieder auftritt.

----------

## drhyde

Grüsse,

wenn ich jetzt das System per CD Images installieren würde, hätte ich dann die Möglichkeit das ganze nachträglich zu optimieren ? 

Also ich denke das sich die einzelenen Pakete (oder heisst das bei Gentoo ebuilds?) sicher nachträglich deinstallieren könnte was ich nicht brauche. Nur würde ich dann sicher an Optimierung verlieren weil es ja dann nicht auf dem System kompiliert wurde oder ? 

Ich weiss soo viele Fragen *lächel*, aber mich interessiert das alles, finde das besser wie ne Standard SuSE zu installieren. Ansonsten würde ich mir die CD Images runterladen und das mal auf die Weise probieren.

Also ich habe ein Intel Celeron 633 MHz mit 195 MB SD-RAM, darin werkelt eine 60GB IDE Platte und eine 9GB SCSI Platte welche an einem Adaptec 19160 Controler hängt. Geplant hab ich einen kleinen Heimserver auf dem dann Samba für unser Netzwerk läuft, Apache2, rest könnte man später ausbaun. Das ganze sollte wenn nicht nötig ohne grafische Oberfläche laufen. Dafür würde ich gern schöne Konsolen haben mit kleiner Schrift und vielleicht einem netten Bootsplash. Die Konfiguration sollte per Konsole und über Netz möglich sein, u.a. zB. mit Putty oder Webinterface.

Liebe Grüsse drhyde

----------

## s.hase

Gehe doch erstmal wieder genau zu dem Punkt zurück wo Du gestern schon warst und das Problem aufgetreten ist (also von der LiveCD booten, Partitionen mounten, chroot usw.). Dann sicherheitshalber noch einmal ein

```

emerge --sync

```

und wenn die Meldung kommt das Du portage aktualisieren sollst poste mal die Ausgabe von folgendem Befehl:

```

emerge -upvt portage

```

Was genau -upvt bewirkt steht in dem Link erklärt den ich schon gepostet hatte.

----------

